# Blackhorn 209 ?



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Yep, it's one of the new Redfields. I am very happy with it. Very crisp and clear even before you consider the price. I like the matte finish and the adjustments can be done by hand (no coin or screwdriver needed). They seem to be very committed to bringing back the brand.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

jc502 said:


> Yep, it's one of the new Redfields. I am very happy with it. Very crisp and clear even before you consider the price. I like the matte finish and the adjustments can be done by hand (no coin or screwdriver needed). They seem to be very committed to bringing back the brand.


Nice. I am going to buy one and put it on one of my rifles with a questionable scope on it. So it's on par with Leupold quality then? If you don't mind how much did you pay for it?


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Well, I've never looked through a Leupold, intentionally, so as not to know what I'm missing.  

I think it was $129 from Cabelas. It is definitely above entry level quality, and I'm sure it's not going to make a guy put away his $350 scope, but if you don't want to break the bank, I don't think you could find a better scope in the $100-200 price range. I say this not having been in the cold/rain with it yet, but I am confident it will do well. 

They even admit in their literature that came with the scope that they had some poor quality scopes in the 90's as they changed owners. I like that honesty, and that Leupold bought them with the purpose of bringing them back to what they once were. 

My daughter will be the first to give it a try this coming weekend for the youth hunt, hopefully we can initiate it!


----------



## Macker13 (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my second year with the BH209 and I am quite happy with it. One small problem I have noticed is that it does not flow out of my powder flask very well. I retired the flask I have used for over 20 years and purchased a new one, same story. The first third of the charge flows good then it wants to plug up at the exit of the body of the flask, not the tip. I can just tap it and get it to trickle out, I was just wondering if anybody else had experienced this.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Macker13 said:


> This is my second year with the BH209 and I am quite happy with it. One small problem I have noticed is that it does not flow out of my powder flask very well. I retired the flask I have used for over 20 years and purchased a new one, same story. The first third of the charge flows good then it wants to plug up at the exit of the body of the flask, not the tip. I can just tap it and get it to trickle out, I was just wondering if anybody else had experienced this.


Yeah I have the same issue. I put a bigger tip on the end of my flask and it took care of the problem.


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

to properly clean a breech plug on a CVA Accura and any other CVA you need a #32 drill bit to cut/clean the carbon out of the flash channel.


----------



## decoydog (May 12, 2009)

BK 209 may well be non-hygroscopic but the residue is not, it will suck up moisture fast if left in a barrel on very moist days so dont leave your guns uncleaned for long periods. This is especially bad when bringing a cold barrel into a warm house where condensation could compound the problem. A coupe of posters on this site have had major damage from this residue. 
I have a savage that shoots smokeless powder that I use during rifle season, and I use 209 for the muzzy season with great results, its a great improvement over other substitutes but it still leaves a residue that needs to be cleaned dont be fooled, and risk a corroded barrel.


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Alright... now I might be a little worried- I sighted the gun in last week and didn't clean thinking I would be good for this weekend. I better get after it!


----------



## rc2125 (Dec 3, 2008)

Highly impressed with the BH209 so far! Was remarkably clean shooting, the tiny amount of residue/soot left in the barrel only took a few patches to clean out after 20+ shots. Truly didnt need to clean between shots to get consistent groups. Standard win209 primers worked every time.


----------



## TurboGN87 (Nov 3, 2004)

What type of cleaning solution does everyone use? 

I have Hoppes and TC products and not sure,
Pretty sure the TC no 13 BORE CLEANER and Bore Butter are both water based so dont think they are good to use?


----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

I spoke with the people at Blackhorn and they recommend Hoppes - or whatever oil-based product you use with your centerfire rifle.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

hoppes but im kinda parcial to the name ...

you want to use something other then water base


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Never had a hang or miss fire with BH209. My TC Triumph LOVES 110grs with a 250gr SST in a short/black Harvester Sabot and CCI 209M primers to the tune of just over 1inch at 100yards (five shot group). 

That was after 25shots through an un-swabbed barrel, :yikes:

I'm very happy with that to say the least.

Easy clean up with reqular old Hoppes #9.

J-


----------

